# فيما - في ما



## rositakay

مرحبا

هل نقول فيما وراء المحيط الأطلسي أو في ما وراء المحيط الأطلسي


----------



## abdalhamid

"لكننا بالاحرى نقول "ما وراء المحيط الأطلسي" او "ما وراء البحار


----------



## cherine

بالنسبة للكتابة: الطريقتان صحيحتان، على حد علمي، لكن "فيما" تُستخدم أكثر.


----------

